# Estate Agent Fees Gran Canaria



## j-leist (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello,

I am moving to Puerto Rico Gran Canaria in 6 weeks time, does anybody know what the general fees are involved with using estate agents, I have seen a lot online and it would be good to arrange it before I go over there, however, I am weighing up if I am better off going over and asking around for independent landlords.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

j-leist said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am moving to Puerto Rico Gran Canaria in 6 weeks time, does anybody know what the general fees are involved with using estate agents, I have seen a lot online and it would be good to arrange it before I go over there, however, I am weighing up if I am better off going over and asking around for independent landlords.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


Are you buying? If so, then make the seller pay the agents.

It's a very loose situation over here. Your best bet, once you've found a property that you like, is to see who else has it listed. Every agent will be quoting a different price. Some will have the fees included in the price and others not.

Quite simply, ask the agent what the 'real' price is and how much his fees are.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I would wait until you arrive in the Canary Isles, plus you will find cheaper accommodation away from the resort.

Generally the Landlord or the Seller pays the agents fees.


----------



## j-leist (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for your help on this guys, i'm going to ask around when I get over there I think, I have been in touch with a few agents and there fees are quite high. Hopefully I can find somewhere and move in within a week, i'm not too fussy!

Thanks again


----------



## j-leist (Jul 1, 2013)

tommy.irene said:


> send me a private message and i will do all i can to help you


Thank you for your kind offer, I cannot seem to find the option to Private Message, I am quite new to this forum


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

j-leist said:


> Thank you for your kind offer, I cannot seem to find the option to Private Message, I am quite new to this forum


the PM facility is activated for posters with 5 or more good, relevant posts


----------

